# Digitalwert in Analogwert umrechnen



## Noops77 (30 Juli 2011)

Tag zusammen

Ich habe euch mal eine Knobelaufgabe. 

Ich habe eine Analogbaugruppe AI8x14Bit mit der ich 0 - 20 mA einlese. 

An den Eingang der Analogbaugruppe hänge ich einen Strommessumformer an, welcher 0 - 1000 mA auf 0 - 20 mA umwandelt. (4 - Draht Einstellung, habe aber nur 2 Drähte zum verdrahten )

Jetzt rechne ich: 

20 / 27648 = 0,0007 mA pro Digitale 1er Einheit

1 mA = 1428,57 Digitale Einheiten

1 mA = 50 mA effektiv gemessener Strom vor dem Strommessumformer

Somit kann ich mit einem Faktor rechnen 1428,57 / 50 = 28,57

Effektivwert * 28,57 = Digitaler Wert

Stimmt das? Wieso erhalte ich im Bereich bis 200 mA Effektivwert kein anständiges Resultat?????? :twisted: die Karte rechnet mit einem Fehler von 0,3% 

Wer kann mich auf den richtigen Weg bringen?

Danke schon mal.

Gruss Noops


----------



## Earny (30 Juli 2011)

Welche physikalische Größe soll denn gemessen werden? Sind das die 0 bis 1000 mA?
Wenn das so ist, dann wäre der Umrechnungsfaktor 1000/27648 = 0,036169

Gruß
Earny


----------



## hucki (30 Juli 2011)

Noops77 schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt rechne ich:
> 
> 20 / 27648 = 0,0007 mA pro Digitale 1er Einheit
> ...


Hier rechnest Du schon ziemlich ungenau durch die vielen Nachkommastellen.

Zum einfachen Vergleich:
27648 Einheiten / 20mA = 1382,4 Einheiten/mA

Das entspricht einer Abweichung von ca. 3,34% zu Deiner Berechnung.

Wenn Du dann die 1mA entsprechenden 50 mA durch die 1382,4 Einheiten teilst, kommst Du auch auf den von Earny direkt berechneten Wert von 0,036169 mA/Einheit bzw. andersherum 27,648 Einheiten/mA.

Oder direkt 27648 Einheiten / 1000mA = 27,648 Einheiten/mA.


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hmm, vielleicht so?

gemessener Strom primärseitig = am PEW gelesener Wert x 1000 / 27648

... und vor dem rechnen noch in REAL wandeln (wegen der Kommas) ...

gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juli 2011)

hallo Noops,
hab´s gerade entdeckt:
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=46920 



zur Unterstützung hier noch eine Hilfe 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311

Gruss


----------



## Noops77 (30 Juli 2011)

Ja danke viel mal, aber das bringt mich alles nicht weiter. Wie gerechnet wird weiss ich 

Wieso stimmt mein Wert nicht????


"Oder direkt 27648 Einheiten / 1000mA = 27,648 Einheiten/mA. " 

Hab ich auch gerechnet. Passt nicht :roll:


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo,



SoftMachine schrieb:


> gemessener Strom primärseitig = am PEW gelesener Wert x 1000 / 27648




was kommt hier falsch raus ???

gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht wäre ein Stücken deines Codes hilfreich, um zu helfen... ?

gruss


----------



## hucki (31 Juli 2011)

Noops77 schrieb:


> ...
> "Oder direkt 27648 Einheiten / 1000mA = 27,648 Einheiten/mA. "
> 
> Hab ich auch gerechnet. Passt nicht :roll:


 


Noops77 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe eine Analogbaugruppe AI8x14Bit ...


Könnte daran liegen, daß man mit 2^14 nur 16384 Einheiten zur Verfügung hat?


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo;

folgendes dazu:


vierlagig schrieb:


> endlich sagts mal einer. es ist nämlich vollkommen unerheblich ob 8 oder 14 bit es ist immer x/27648.


 
... und ein Stückchen Prg-Code von Noops könnte zur Lösung durchaus beitragen... 

Gruss


----------



## Earny (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal 8 Seiten zur Analogwertverarbeitung mit S7 verfasst. Vielleicht kann Noops insbesondere auf den Seiten 6 und 7 nachlesen, wie sich das mit der Analog-Digitalwandlung verhält. Die Normierung bzw. lineare Skalierung von Analogwerten ist dort anhand von Beispielen beschrieben.

Den Experten wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir Fehler mitteilt. Ich könnte dann die überarbeitete Fassung wieder einstellen.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## MCerv (31 Juli 2011)

In welchem Format rechnest Du?
INT, DINT oder REAL? Bei den ersten beiden rundest Du ja schon am Anfang und bekommst eine Ungenauigkeit. Rechne, falls Du es nicht schon machst, in alles in REAL und wandle, wenn nötig, erst am Schluß zurück, dann ist der Fehler auch relativ gering!


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 31 mA am Messgerät gemessen
1056 gemessener Digitalwert

31*1000/27648=1.12124


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

Also in der Beilage den FC 5, welcher den EW0 Wert (Digitaler Wert) auf den Real mA (0 - 1000 mA) umrechnet :-?

Gruss Noops


----------



## Earny (31 Juli 2011)

hallo Noops,
wenn du im Netzwerk 3 anstelle von 29.0 den Wert 27.648 verwendest, dann rechnet dein Programm richtig.

Erklärung: In deinem EW0 müssen Digitalwerte vo 0 bis 27648 stehen. Diese müssen auf 0 bis 1000 (ursprünglicher Messwert) umgerechnet werden. Also ist der Umrechnungsfaktor 1000/27648. Du kannst den Wert aus dem EW0 mit 1000/27648 multiplizieren (natürlich alles nur in Real). Wenn du lieber dividierst, dann musst du durch den Kehrwert dividieren, also 27.648

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

Ja das hatte ich am Anfang auch. 

Gemessen am Messgerät 190 mA

Gemässen über SPS 200 mA

Darum habe ich den Wert auf 29 korrigiert  hat eben auch nichts gebracht.

Also, das ist nicht der Fehler :-?


----------



## Earny (31 Juli 2011)

dann hätte ich nur noch die Erklärung, dass dein Messgerät falsch misst oder dass dein Analogeingang der SPS fehlerhaft misst.
Kannst du die 0 bis 1000 mA überprüfen?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

Nein nur bis 200 mA :-|


----------



## Earny (31 Juli 2011)

dann überprüf das mal bei 200 mA.
In diesem Fall müsste der digitalisierte Analogwert bei 27648/5 = 5529.6 liegen. Der normierte Wert muss dann wieder 200 sein.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

Earny schrieb:


> dann überprüf das mal bei 200 mA.
> In diesem Fall müsste der digitalisierte Analogwert bei 27648/5 = 5529.6 liegen. Der normierte Wert muss dann wieder 200 sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Earny


 
Bei 200 mA liegt der Wert bei 6328


----------



## Earny (31 Juli 2011)

Du hast da noch deinen Stromwandler, der aus den 0 bis 1000 mA in 0 bis 20 mA wandelt. Du könntest noch überprüfen, ob die 200 mA tatsächlich in 200*20/1000 = 4 mA gewandelt werden.

Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass in deiner Hardwarekonfiguration die Analobaugruppe AI8 nicht eingetragen ist. Vielleicht ist der genutzte Analogeingang der AI8-Baugruppe nicht auf 0 bis 20 mA parametriert. 

Du könntest zu Testzwecken dein Stromsignal auch noch auf einen Onboard-Analogeingang der CPU anschließen und schauen, was dann rauskommt.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen !

das machst du:



Noops77 schrieb:


> 31 mA am Messgerät gemessen
> 1056 gemessener Digitalwert
> *31**1000/27648=1.12124


 
Wieso 31 

das solltest du:


SoftMachine schrieb:


> gemessener Strom primärseitig = *am PEW gelesener Wert* x 1000 / 27648


 
also rechne:
*1056* x 1000 / 27648

.. und dann noch die 4-20mA auf *deine genannten 0-20mA* umstellen ... 

Gruss


----------



## Noops77 (31 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> das machst du:
> 
> ...


 
Wieso 4 - 20 mA auf 0 - 20 mA umstellen?? 

1056 x 1000 / 27648 = 39,1944 / 20 x 16 = 30,556 mA das würde passen aber begreife das nicht.


----------



## dalbi (31 Juli 2011)

Hi,



Noops77 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe eine Analogbaugruppe AI8x14Bit mit der ich *0 - 20 mA* einlese.
> 
> An den Eingang der Analogbaugruppe hänge ich einen Strommessumformer an, welcher *0 - 1000 mA* *auf 0 - 20 mA* umwandelt...



um was geht es eigentlich der Strom ob 0-20 o. 4-20 mA wird von der S7 in 0-27648 gewandelt unabhängig von der Auflösung der Analogbaugruppe.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Noops77 (1 August 2011)

Ganz klar 0 - 20 mA


----------



## tweak (1 August 2011)

kannst du hier nicht den FC105 (scale) aus der standard libary (S7) nicht (S5->57) nehmen? 

soweit ich mich erinnere rechnest du hier doch direkt um....


Eingang (PEW) und den bereich in REAL (0.0 - 1000.0) vorgeben und fertig...

oder irre ich mich da, ist schon ein wenig her....

Gruß 

tweak


----------



## tweak (1 August 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Baugruppe hat übrigens 17% Regeltoleranz bevor der Sammelfehler  angezeigt wird(soweit er auch parametriert wurde in der HWC)


----------



## SoftMachine (1 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen !



Noops77 schrieb:


> 1056 x 1000 / 27648 = 39,1944 / 20 x 16 = 30,556 mA *das würde passen* *<>* *na also !*
> ... *aber begreife das nicht*.*<> doch nicht ?*


 
*< rot von mir >*


Denke, du solltest dir die bereits genannte Anleitung nochmal genauer an Herz legen

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311

Gruss


----------

